# Pokemon Sun and Moon coming Late 2016



## StevenC (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Ralyks (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok... How many Pokemon are we at now? Last I was in the know, kids were still using their Gamesharks for Mew, Togepi was being introduced, and Marill was still Pikablu. Oh, and Missingno.... Stupid Missingno....


----------



## StevenC (Feb 26, 2016)

721 + whatever we get in the next game.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 26, 2016)

I hate being old. I burned through black and white just to see the end, and sold my 3ds after like 3 gym leaders last game. I don't spoil looking at new Pokemon prior to release, but they all seem so boring. Not even saying that "red/blue" was best or anything nostalgia related. I just wasn't "excited" about what I find next. Hopefully I'll pick one up one day and just totally get sucked into catching them all again.


----------



## MFB (Feb 26, 2016)

Sun and Moon? That means there's a day and night...


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 26, 2016)

lol wtf MFB ^


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 27, 2016)

MFB said:


> Sun and Moon? That means there's a day and night...



He's a master of karate and friendship for everyone....


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 29, 2016)

So are these games innovating at all or are they still the same as the games from the 90's but with more creatures?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 29, 2016)

The base mechanics are largely the same, so if all you've played is Red or Blue, you won't be out in the cold. They are different enough though from one iteration to the next that it manages to keep things interesting.


----------



## NicePants (Feb 29, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> So are these games innovating at all or are they still the same as the games from the 90's but with more creatures?



The basic mechanics and gameplay are similar, but the underlying mechanics and more complex things that determine stats and growth and such have gotten much deeper since the first generation. Most people wouldn't care except for those heavy into breeding or competitive battling honestly, but I find it kinda fun to be able to craft one exactly to your liking.


----------



## StevenC (May 10, 2016)

Team Popplio, not so fussed on legendaries.


----------



## dhgrind (May 10, 2016)

i'd gladly take none of these starters and just go out and get a pidgey


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2016)

Those starters look pretty terrible


----------



## Xaios (May 11, 2016)

Rowlet is ....ing adorable.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## StevenC (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 5, 2016)

I actually just bought 2 New 3DS Xl's for me and the fiance to play these games. We both played red, blue and yellow as kids. I thought this would be a cool time for us to hop back in since we've both played the originals. Actually super stoked for this.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 5, 2016)

They released Red, Blue and Yellow on the 3DS eShop recently if that interests you. Also, every other main series Pokemon game is currently playable on 3DS, if you get hooked.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 5, 2016)

I like the idea of transferring a Pokemon from the demo to the full-length game. Makes it actually worth spoiling the early game IMO.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 6, 2016)

I imagine this demo will be a sidequest like most demos these days are. Probably only have Greninja, or a set party.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 19, 2016)

So who here played the demo? I thought it was a bit underwhelming, but it still has me excited for the main game. I'll actually get to go inside all of those buildings that are off-limits.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2016)

StevenC said:


> They released Red, Blue and Yellow on the 3DS eShop recently if that interests you. Also, every other main series Pokemon game is currently playable on 3DS, if you get hooked.



Indeed, although Heart Gold and Soul Silver sell for more used now than they did new.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 20, 2016)

That demo was short!

If Bravely Second gives me a few hours, Pokemon can do better than that.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 23, 2016)

So who's playing Sun and Moon?

Got mine yesterday and have put in a few hours so far. Really enjoying everything, the world feels very alive this time around and the formula changes make it feel very refreshing.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm having fun with Sun. Very refreshing take on the formula.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 23, 2016)

I really want to, but I really don't have the time right now for gaming, so I'm withholding gratification. I'll probably ask for it for Christmas.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 24, 2016)

Or wait for Stars on Switch next year!


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2016)

Just got done catching 'em all! 301/301

Game was fantastic. Easily the best game in the series. Never thought I'd say it about a Pokemon game, but the story and characters were great. The whole region and all the people just felt alive. I'd be happy just to play games with Hau, Lillie and Kukui travelling over Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Sinnoh, Unova and Kalos.

It would be nice if there was some DLC with another island with more Pokemon on it. With 801 Pokemon nowadays, importing the 500 I can't get from the other games is unfulfilling. DPP had 445 of the 493 Pokemon available when backwards compatibility was introduced, Black and White introduced 156 new Pokemon to keep you busy, and X and Y had 586 to catch despite a small number of new Pokemon.

Excited to see where the Alola story goes with the next instalment. There's a few mysteries and loose ends available. And the Diamond and Pearl remakes will fantastic if they can translate this quality.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm still playing through at my (very slow) pace. The game's been a lot of fun so far. I think I've only completed 4 or 5 trials, but my squad is already coming together. The highlight for me was probably encountering a wild level 9 Salamence on the first island. I didn't think they'd hand you something so powerful that early!


----------

